# building tbh's out of supers??



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I have a train load of supers, i'd like to use them to construct some tbh's..would it work ok to bore a 2 inch hole in the end of 2 of them and 2 holes in one (being the middle one)and connect all 3 together to make one long thb? i'd be using my regular frames.thanks!!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

sounds a lot like the long hives I built

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/lh/lh.html

I think I'd do more than drill 2" holes
I'd cut as big a square out of the side as I could and still leave a little strength
think about what you'll use for a bottom

Dave


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

Dave, yup that's what I had in mind..your hives sho are purdy...almost to purdy to set outside...  as far as the bottoms, I was just planning on using hardware cloth,whadda u think??


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the problem is that a super is to shallow to do that
you want about 1/2" to 3/4" between the bottom of the frame and the bottom board/screen whatever
since I built mine from scratch I could built it in
if you build one from supers you'll have to figure out a way to compensate
maybe glue a 3/4" x 3/4" strip along the bottom of the whole thing?

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have a train load of supers, i'd like to use them to construct some tbh's..would it work ok to bore a 2 inch hole in the end of 2 of them and 2 holes in one (being the middle one)and connect all 3 together to make one long thb? i'd be using my regular frames.thanks!!

I don't think it will work. I think they need more communication than that.

Why not build a TBH and use the supers to super them?


----------



## PaulR (May 24, 2005)

I vote for MB's idea. You'd be a lot better off.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

>Why not build a TBH and use the supers to super them?

I have done that and it works fine but..
I have like 100 supers just sitting there that will probably never be used..and I though maybe I could screw them together long ways and make a tbh out of them...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can always try one or two. If they won't move into the next box you can make other plans.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I just don't like langstroth equipment for TBHs. That bars are just too long really, and the sloped walls of the ktbh style design really improves the comb durability.


----------

